# DIY misting system



## OrigamiB

I've been wanting a misting system for a while now for my planted vivariums but I don't like the £100+ pricetag you get on shop-bought misting systems. The main problem i've found in making my own system is the pump, standard fish tank pumps don't have the power or pressure to make anything more then a dribble out of a tube....

So what does pollywog and mistking use? They use Diaphragm pumps which a quick look on google told me is too expensive! (£100 for the pump)

I have found one on ebay though! 12V DC 65PSI 0.45Mpa 3L/min Diaphragm Water Pressure Pump High | eBay

£25 is a bargain, and whats more it's actually more powerful then the one mistking supplies so will in-theory pump water to more vivariums or with a finer mist

In the next week or so I'm going to attempt to make my own system for under £50 and hopefully with the same quality that a mistking gives


----------



## GlassWalker

The pollywog system I got came with one of these pumps. Change from £16 for that one. I wouldn't recommend it though. Runs directly off mains and vibrates like mad.


----------



## Graham

> I have found one on ebay though! 12V DC 65PSI 0.45Mpa 3L/min Diaphragm Water Pressure Pump High | eBay


I'm still selecting pumps for my system and will probably go with that pump unless I find a better one, I tried making an offer on the same ones from a Chinese seller but they will hardly budge on the price, so I'll probably just get one from the UK seller and get it quicker!

What makes you think it's more powerful than the Mistking pump though? The Mistking is 75psi and this one is only 65psi, still plenty I think but not as powerful.

It's almost identical to the pump sold by ENT for their system, but I believe that's a bit more powerful, it's also three times the price though! They come in various different ratings, high psi and low flow rate, or high flow rate and low psi.

You can get the Pollywog pump brand new on eBay for £9.99 plus postage, but I wouldn't bother because of the noise, it's a good option if you don't mind it though.


----------



## OrigamiB

According to the label mistking pumps 0.55L a min, this one does 3L a min, but maybe the psi will be the deciding factor in the end?

If you look on ebay some people are selling second hand pumps for less then £10, and seeing as these thing have such a simple design they probably run for years so second hand might not be a bad option. 

My only gripe with this pump is theres no plug, im no electrician(unless you want me to re-wire a plug) but where could I get a cheap power supply for this? not really sure what I'm looking for lol


----------



## Graham

Flow rate is more or less irrelevant to us, you're probably not going to want to spray half a litre at a time, let alone 3 litres! Unless the flow rate is ridiculously low then the only thing that matters is pressure, the greater the pressure the finer the mist, 65psi is enough to produce a fine enough mist for most purposes.

Can you link to some of the used ones on eBay, I'd like to take a look?

No there is no plug because it's a 12v pump, you can't plug it into the mains, you just need to find a plug-in 230v-12v power supply and they're not expensive, I just bought one for running LEDS for a fiver, this might need a bit more power but it's essentially the same thing.

The Pollywog espresso pump is mains voltage so that can be plugged straight in, still the noise problem though!


----------



## OrigamiB

Yah I assumed it couldnt be just mains only, tell you what we'll trade info! i'll find a used pump, you find me a cheap power supply =P


----------



## OrigamiB

Shurflo Diaphragm Pump 45PSI | eBay

Secondhand Shurflo 80psi Bypass Diaphragm Pump 8090 945 270 for Carpet Cleaning | eBay

Whale Evenflow automatic diaphragm pump. | eBay

A few there, varying in price/condition


----------



## Graham

OK I saw two of those when I looked earlier, the Whale will almost certainly be a low pressure/high volume pump, probably for pumping drinking/washing water as it was used on a boat. The 45psi Shurflo might not provide sufficient pressure, 45psi seems a bit on the low side.

The other Shurflo looks more interesting though, 80psi is a good pressure, I may have a look to see if I can find them new now that I know what they're used in.

I may also get one of the cheaper espresso pumps just to play around with, if they can be effectively silenced they'd be a good solution, not least because they are 230v so the power supply can be omitted.


----------



## _simon_

Just for reference, I got the low power pump:

0.55L/min is supposed to run up to 10 nozzles. I don't know what "bypass pressure" is but they make a point of mentioning it in their blurb.


----------



## berdie bob

what about these for the power supply? 
LED Fantastic | Connecting to 12v


----------



## my_shed

Hey guys, just wanted to say that earlier i was looking into misting systems and in particular DIY ones, and there was a convo on a different forum that popped up via google. Anyways, someone else who had built his own was discussing pumps, and said that some pumps work on a similar basis to air compressors, i.e. they bring the water pressure up to a certain level and then shut off, and when it drops they turn on again. The type you need is one that maintains a steady pressure.
Just thought i'd mention it, may save you a few bob if the pumps you're considering aren't the right type.

Hope it helps

Dave


----------



## Graham

That probably isn't an issue in our case as the mister will only be operating intermittently and for short periods. Air compressors have a reservoir that needs to be kept at a constant pressure, misters don't have anything like that, the pump only needs to operate when it's actually spraying, so any pump capable of delivering sufficient pressure and volume will work.


----------



## berdie bob

hows the diy misting system getting on?


----------



## my_shed

Graham said:


> That probably isn't an issue in our case as the mister will only be operating intermittently and for short periods. Air compressors have a reservoir that needs to be kept at a constant pressure, misters don't have anything like that, the pump only needs to operate when it's actually spraying, so any pump capable of delivering sufficient pressure and volume will work.


I understand that, however it could lead to intermittent spraying, with the pump going on and off and therefore the nozzles spraying then dripping then spraying then dripping. The pipework itself will act as a pressure resevoir. May be right off track though, so let us know how it goes :2thumb:

Dave


----------



## Graham

> it could lead to intermittent spraying


I don't see how that could happen as the pump will only run when the timer switch is on, the pump cannot go on and off of it's own accord, and when the pump is off there is no pressure in the system, there can't be unless the nozzles are completely blocked.


----------



## my_shed

Graham said:


> I don't see how that could happen as the pump will only run when the timer switch is on, the pump cannot go on and off of it's own accord, and when the pump is off there is no pressure in the system, there can't be unless the nozzles are completely blocked.


I think you missed the point, some pumps will automatically switch off and on themselves once a pressure level is reached.


----------



## Graham

Which pumps though? The compressor pumps that you mentioned only switch on and off because they are connected to a pressure switch, I've not seen any that have one built in to the pump. Also compressor pumps pump air, not water, so we'd be unlikely to use them in a sprinkler system anyway.

Some of the high pressure water pumps available do have a bypass that operates at a certain pressure to protect the pump, maybe that's what you were thinking of? But even then the bypass pressure is pretty high, considerably more than the pressure required to run the system, and normally the only way the pressure would rise that high is if there was some constriction, such as blocked nozzles, in which case you would want the bypass to operate to protect the motor from overheating or the pipes from bursting.


----------



## my_shed

Graham said:


> Which pumps though? The compressor pumps that you mentioned only switch on and off because they are connected to a pressure switch, I've not seen any that have one built in to the pump. Also compressor pumps pump air, not water, so we'd be unlikely to use them in a sprinkler system anyway.
> 
> Some of the high pressure water pumps available do have a bypass that operates at a certain pressure to protect the pump, maybe that's what you were thinking of? But even then the bypass pressure is pretty high, considerably more than the pressure required to run the system, and normally the only way the pressure would rise that high is if there was some constriction, such as blocked nozzles, in which case you would want the bypass to operate to protect the motor from overheating or the pipes from bursting.


Apparently some pumps have an internal rocker switch affair. All diaphragm pumps work work on compression, thats how they build pressure in any fluid, not just air. 
Anyways, it'd be good to see how you get on, and if i've just paid 150 quid for a mistking to do 4 vivs and you guys manage to do it for a fraction of the price i'm gunna look a right tool!!! :lol2: 
Hope it goes well

Dave


----------



## nickyal

Any updates on this

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fordyl2k

Looking forward to seeing the outcome of this as I'm currently debating wether to buy a misting system or not. 
Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Scooba

Unfortunately could not find any info about this pump 
last week ordered from eBay the same Pump for $21.5
Hope to receive it at least in mid February...


----------



## scs1965

Holy resurrection Batman!

Any update on this at all ?


----------

